# Thanks for the help everyone



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Just wanted to share this and say thanks again.

Not sure if you know this, but my son Nick (OGF member Nick the Stick) is a very talented artist. He really enjoys wildlife art, but since he's just turned 13 he has sort of lost his motivation and inspiration. Well, the trips we took over the past few weeks to Clear Fork/Mohican re-kindled the fire a little bit.

The following are a few pictures of him with some of his work. The first is a rainbow trout he painted while manning the OGF booth with me at last years IX Center Boat Show. 




























The last picture is of the first brown trout he caught. It's still a work in progress, but he's well on his way to another great piece of art. 

Thanks again everyone who pointed us in the right direction. You can all see that there is so much more to fishing than just catching fish.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2010)

man, that young man has a gift. could you imagine doing that for a living as compared to a 9-5 job that beats the heck out of mind and body? nick, don't ever quit. while some of degrees, artists have gifts.....to share with us all. nice job.

btw, you are blessed to have a grandpap like you do.


----------



## Andrew S. (May 22, 2010)

Wow. What a great post!

Have him check out some of James Prosek's work. He might really like it.


----------



## jeffjenkins1 (Oct 17, 2010)

That's awesome! Thanks for sharing.

Jeff


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

Nice work Nick! You've definately got a talent. I'm glad catching the browns help to motivate you again. Keep up the good work!


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Awesome, would like to see that brown trout when it gets done. Keep the inspiration.


----------



## anglerNpurgatory (Jun 17, 2010)

Outstanding work young man! Some people would give anything for that kind of talent, so make the most of it


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

man great job nick!!!! thats awesome,Ill be buying your photos in 10+ years lol!!!! good job......


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Sweet!! Keep up the good talented work!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

That is definitely some talent right there! Beautiful work.


----------



## crg (Dec 7, 2006)

the brown trout image reminds me of *jack unruh*, your son should check him out. real famous artist, he has definitly inspired some of my own art. he usually does wildlife and uses alot of whitespace to emphasize the colors. Tell your son to keep at it, im an art major, alot of my time/experiences spent outdoors translates into my work. He just may have found a career path to pursue where he can enjoy his two passions, fishing and art, thats what im in the process of doing, already had an internship with the summit county metroparks photographing the parks and designing various fliers/forms etc


----------



## TPfisher (Aug 31, 2009)

you know whats kind of ironic. my father has been looking for some artwork to go into our lakehouse up on Erie. Him and I both love to trout fish and that rainbow piece is like exactly what he's looking for. Your son should consider himself blessed to have that kind of artistic ability. thats very cool.


----------



## TPfisher (Aug 31, 2009)

crg said:


> the brown trout image reminds me of *jack unruh*, your son should check him out. real famous artist, he has definitly inspired some of my own art. he usually does wildlife and uses alot of whitespace to emphasize the colors. Tell your son to keep at it, im an art major, alot of my time/experiences spent outdoors translates into my work. He just may have found a career path to pursue where he can enjoy his two passions, fishing and art, thats what im in the process of doing, already had an internship with the summit county metroparks photographing the parks and designing various fliers/forms etc


 im in the process of trying to turn my love of fishing into a career as well. you've got a better handle on it than i do though.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

VERY impressive artwork. Having NO artistic talent, I am in awe of Nick's talent.
Thanks for sharing.
Mike


----------



## Nick The Stick (May 29, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I have a blue jay. You will have to find it on facebook. Also a Bonefish.


----------

